# Drawings you're proud of.



## Tatsiyumi Senori (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm not a spectacular artist, but I do have a few drawings that I take pride in. Here's a few:
























Sorry about the trees being sideways.
But anyways, what are some drawings you guys take pride in?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## maryangelyn (2 mo ago)

Cool drawings! Thanks for sharing them. Actually, it’s been a year since your last reply, so I think you’ve made great progress since last year. I’d be grateful if you shared some of your new works of art with us. Tbh, I’m a great fan of caricature from photo. Such pictures are very funny. We have a couple of such pictures in the living room. My parents love them too. Anyway, I’d be grateful if you shared some of my new drawings. I’ll be waiting for your reply, buddy.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

The sign on the door says ”do not open”

and ”nej” means no


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Check my portfolio.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Military Crest.


----------

